# Mud Flaps



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

Are the mud flaps fitted to the Ducato van suitable for a motorhome or is there an alternative


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry I,m forgetting my manners (wife distracted me)
Thanks for any tips 
Tel


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Tel,

The front mud flaps will be compatible with all bar A Class models which feature the clearly define Fiat cab, however the rear mud flaps will only fit van conversions but there are some generic ones you can purchase and fashion to fit.

See here: http://www.novaleisure.com/NovaCatalogue2013.htm#/101/zoomed

Regards,
Chris


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

I found that the rear mudflaps were not long enough to stop mud & dirt being flung up under my rear step which kept jamming up.

I bought some long mudflaps from Halfords which you cut to length and I just attached them using a couple of bolts to the exististing flaps.

I have not had any problems with the step since.


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

I just googled motorhome mudflaps when I was looking for some rear mudflaps for the rear of our coachbuilt, I got sent a kit and trimmed them to fit.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Mudflaps*

Hi
How would you fit mudflaps to the rear of an A Class?
Previously I had some fitted by Essanjay and they fell off in no time.
I found that they had only put two screws in each and these were into wood!!!
I was very disappointed with Essanjay who I had previously thought well of. Little response to my complaint either.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Just go to a truck centre and get some flaps from them, cut to fit and attach with proper clamps. We got front flaps because the Mercedes ones do not fit the bodywork of the Autosleeper, cut a cardboard template and made our own - cost less than £20.

Now in the process of fitting much better rear ones.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for that, but how does one secure them to the rear?
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I looked around and saw daft prices like 80-85 quid for the front

So went to a Peugeot Agent (same base vehicle) and got them for 26quid. they are a generic set but fit fine and come with heavy duty clamps and as yet show no signs of loosening or coming off.

Phill


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

alshymer said:


> Thanks for that, but how does one secure them to the rear?
> Regards
> Alshymer


self tapping screws


----------

